# So I have a few egg clutches from my mystery snail



## rckstr1253

So this egg clutch has been in my tank for 3 weeks to a few days more, but nothing has hatched. So should I break it open myself or give it more time?










This one is in my other tank and been laid for 2+ weeks to 3 weeks now










This one is about 2 weeks










and this one was laid about a week ago but I don't know if its healthy to raise as it wasn't in the best of spots in my tank










So do any of these look like they will hatch or has enough time passed to give up on them or break them open myself?


----------



## Foisair

How many mystery snails do you have? And do you have a male? Mystery snails need both a male and a female for the eggs to be fertilized and hatched. If you only have one, she is female and the eggs will never hatch. I would reccomend throwing them out or putting them back in the water for your fish to eat.


----------



## Fin2you

mystery snails (bridgesii's) need a male & female to mate successfully. Heard of females laying none fertilized eggs. The water temp needs to be fairly warm *high 80's to hatch quickly, at cooler temps it could take 3wks possibly longer. I've been reading up b/c I just bought a bunch of these Bridgesii's hoping to mate plus bought 3 clutches of blue's eggs


----------



## rckstr1253

Well that's the thing I have a breeding blue mystery snail pair in the one tank. I know they are boy and girl from seeing them mate and since a clutch has hatched that they laid. The first pic I posted is the 2nd clutch from this pair and is in the same tank(80 degrees) as the last clutch in a similar area, that hatched in about 10 days. This one hasn't for whatever reason and is just about 4 weeks old. As for the last 3 clutches, they were from an ivory female who mated with an albino snail in the same tank. I opened the 1st clutch of hers, 2nd pic, to find about 150 ivory snails with a few blue snails. So I guess the blue mystery snail male also mated with her? The 2nd clutch, 3rd pic, had only 5 babies in it when i broke it open. It showed a darkish color yolk substance, so I am thinking some of the eggs had gone bad or something. The last pic, and the ivory snails 3rd clutch, I left so far though it looks a little dried out. I am thinking I will give it a week longer or I might float it in the tank on styrofoam and hope it gets better humidity. But is it too late to do this as its been laid over a week ago and dried out some what?


----------



## rckstr1253

Fin2you said:


> mystery snails (bridgesii's) need a male & female to mate successfully. Heard of females laying none fertilized eggs. The water temp needs to be fairly warm *high 80's to hatch quickly, at cooler temps it could take 3wks possibly longer. I've been reading up b/c I just bought a bunch of these Bridgesii's hoping to mate plus bought 3 clutches of blue's eggs


Just giving you the heads up, your snails will have to be about the size of a quarter before mating. I know I raised all the ones I have and the only time they would mate was when they got to about that size. The only exception is the blue mating pair I have as the male is slightly smaller than a quarter. 

So far I have managed to breed a blue mystery snail pair, and an ivory female with an albino male. I am hoping the babies will be some what ivory snails and some what albino.


----------



## Fin2you

all of the ones I just bought are atleast 1.25" in length, the blues are breeding (infact there was a new egg clutch in the bag when I opened my pkg!) & they're coming from someone who's been breeding but has to shut down for awhile b/c of home renovations.


----------



## rckstr1253

Fin2you said:


> all of the ones I just bought are atleast 1.25" in length, the blues are breeding (infact there was a new egg clutch in the bag when I opened my pkg!) & they're coming from someone who's been breeding but has to shut down for awhile b/c of home renovations.


Its a cool thing raising your own snails. I find it rewarding. I guess that's about the size of a quarter. Do you know if there is a legit albino mystery snail or are they just labeled that. I have ivory snails which are a white foot with white shell, a brown/yellow shelled snail with a yellow/white color foot, and I have a striped brown shell snail with a whitish/purple like veiny foot.


----------



## Fin2you

The blues are a pale blue with jet black body's. This one was the biggest of the bunch, they range from 1/2 that size & up. 
The purple striped have white body's 
The person I bought from has baby ivory's that are mine in a couple mths (smaller than dime size right now). 
Then I also have a black stripe which has a brownish/dark greyish body. 
my friend and I are setting up the snail breeding together. I seem to be in charge of buying stock & she's got the room and the tanks! Plus have another 2 friends who loves snails too so I'm sharing this order with them too.


----------



## Silverfang

Oh, you can have just one female, and she may still lay eggs. They are known to store sperm for up to six months.


----------



## rckstr1253

Fin2you said:


> The blues are a pale blue with jet black body's. This one was the biggest of the bunch, they range from 1/2 that size & up.
> The purple striped have white body's
> The person I bought from has baby ivory's that are mine in a couple mths (smaller than dime size right now).
> Then I also have a black stripe which has a brownish/dark greyish body.
> my friend and I are setting up the snail breeding together. I seem to be in charge of buying stock & she's got the room and the tanks! Plus have another 2 friends who loves snails too so I'm sharing this order with them too.



Awesome! Let me know if you get any weird combos. I actually ahd a clutch of baby blue snails......about 80 hatched and I have about 60 left since 20 didn't make it. I don't know if its because I am a first time breeder and might of done something wrong, or whether its a survival of the fittest type scenario. Now my ivory snail/albino batch hatched and it looks like I have ivory snails, blue snails, and I assume albino snails from that clutch. I have about 150 of them or more, and hope I will have a better survival rate for this batch. And now my blue mystery snail laid another batch, so for her 3rd batch I have to wait and see what I get. Her 2nd batch was a dud as either the male didn't fertilize the eggs properly or she just laid eggs for whatever reason.


----------



## Fin2you

My friend & I will likely have some interesting color combos... she looked in on her apple snail tank & found a purple male mating with a blue female. Got our fingers crossed!!! I know the purple I kept with the damaged shell is a male  the other purple I think is a female. We're pretty certain the blue I kept is a male, so he's going over to my friends tomorrow. I'm ok with that. Fin is nipping his antenna's... I'm hoping to find a unique marked from her clutches! I'll keep you updated! the egg clutches I bought are starting to hatch for her. we'll see how it goes!


----------



## rckstr1253

Fin2you said:


> My friend & I will likely have some interesting color combos... she looked in on her apple snail tank & found a purple male mating with a blue female. Got our fingers crossed!!! I know the purple I kept with the damaged shell is a male  the other purple I think is a female. We're pretty certain the blue I kept is a male, so he's going over to my friends tomorrow. I'm ok with that. Fin is nipping his antenna's... I'm hoping to find a unique marked from her clutches! I'll keep you updated! the egg clutches I bought are starting to hatch for her. we'll see how it goes!


Awesome! I'd buy a couple if you were cool with shipping them to the US(if you don't live in the US). I have a few hybrids I think. The ivory batch gave me ivory snails but some are part ivory, but have blue speckles on the shell like normal blue mystery snails would have, but have a splash of brown on the shell. It looks cool!


----------



## Fin2you

I just went and checked out my tanks & caught Fin bite a bit of the Blue's antenna. So I immediately moved Blue into the quarentine tank with Boo-Boo.... not 15min later, Boo-Boo was mating with Blue. So it seems that I will have a clutch of blue/purple eggs being laid in the next couple days.


----------

